# Cheap dankung on eBay.



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has tried one of the cheap dankung look a like slingshots that are sold on eBay. They are really cheap prices and look ok. I'm curious if they are safe to shoot or will they break.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

They made out of zinc, it can really hurt you, they would snap and hit you in the eye. Never buy them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39527-so-called-stainless-steel-slingshots-a-warning/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6166-please-readespecially-new-slingshot-users-beware-zinc-alloy-slingshots-advertised-as-stainless-steel/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2182-question-on-chinese-stainless-steel/


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much. I was a little worried about that anyway. I'm glad I asked. It seemed to good to be true but they do look pretty good. Lol. A real dangling is a little pricy for me but I might servh for a used one. Thanks for the info.


----------

